# project 10 gal



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

this is the 10 gal i am making. 10 gallon tank with a black background, 36 watt cf light, hydor co2 with reactor and power head. I am still waiting for the filter, that will be here on monday along with the 36 watt 6500k cf bulb, eco complete base and ferts. I am ordering hair grass, sag, java moss and some other plants I forget the name of. Give me any ideas I am always open to P-furys excellent advice. More pics as it progresses.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

looks good


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

I know many people think of black hair algae as a pest, but i personally think it looks way cool on a log or something cause its all wavy an stuff. Mabe cause it kinda reminds me of like ricordea in salt water aquariums, just a thought.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

What a nice little setup!!

I love everything about it.. what substrate are you going to use?

With 36 w of light, Hmmph, you can grow just about anything you can find in there 
as long as you keep the balance right!

Get any plant that floats your boat for your scape.. Got any rocks or driftwood for this puppy?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> What a nice little setup!!
> 
> I love everything about it.. what substrate are you going to use?
> 
> ...


eco complete substrate, the plan is 2 rocks jagged. not so much driftwood but a stick with java moss. I drew up a plan today it should look nice. It is amazing how much $$$ a 10 gallon cost. Dippy you saw the other post i made about the filter I bought for it. That things going to be sick. Im planning on using just flourish tabs. what do you think. I have had good luck with this stuff. I really want to have a thick full carpet of hair grass. any advice on that.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

filter and other parts arrive today.pics posted to night of progress.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

everything sounds sweet but the java moss.. you might have a problem with that getting to much light and turning brown ( i know i did)


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

cueball said:


> everything sounds sweet but the java moss.. you might have a problem with that getting to much light and turning brown ( i know i did)


Ya I thought that also and I am almost positive that it will happen. But the stuff is cheap so lets try.

On a role now. The light has been changed from 50/50 to 6500k 36 watt. ECO complete has been added. New filter in place, and finished building my crazy lighting system. 3 timers are involved. Here are some pics.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

that is a bad ass little 10 gallon! keep us updated! and fish going in there?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> that is a bad ass little 10 gallon! keep us updated! and fish going in there?


thx.....neon tetras not sure how many i can fit in a 10 gal.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

cool. lets get your impressions of the drsfostersmith cannister too.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> cool. lets get your impressions of the drsfostersmith cannister too.


so far it is great. Very very quiet. although an o ring broke on it but ace hardware hooked it up and no further issues. The true test will be how clean it keeps the tank. It make a good current out of the out put. Im happy with that. and the price.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

updated ideas by dippy. things growing nicely and the co2 is now firing 20 bubbles per min. all is well at this time.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

wont the substrate flatten out over time.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> wont the substrate flatten out over time.


by the looks of the substrate i would say no. It doesnt break down. But then again who knows right...just build it back up.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

looks great i wish i had the balls to use co2 but the whole thing scares me and i dont want anything happening to my 11 cariba


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> looks great i wish i had the balls to use co2 but the whole thing scares me and i dont want anything happening to my 11 cariba


its cool just watch your water parms. 11 carbie....nice. hard to find in my area...sucks


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Perfect. cant wait to see it in a few months!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The tank is simply appealing. Can't wait to see it when it grows in..

I like the more 'iwagumi' style you got going on here.

Some say that an odd number of well placed rocks and a nice slope to the gravel make it more natural
and I have to say I agree.

Let me know if you want me to share some pics of this style aquarium so that you can see exactly what I mean









I am so happy that you are doing so well with your plants!!

that HC is growing like mad, eh??


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> The tank is simply appealing. Can't wait to see it when it grows in..
> 
> I like the more 'iwagumi' style you got going on here.
> 
> ...


im always wanting to see pics of tanks. gives me more ideas. send them to me for sure. I trying to figure out the proper amount of ferts to use right now. IRON POTASSIUM PHOSPHATE COMPREHENSIVE


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Pics please.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Pics please.


what did you want pics of? I will put them on


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey ryan whats that lone plant next to the rock behind the dwarf hair grass


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> hey ryan whats that lone plant next to the rock behind the dwarf hair grass


sh!t I knew someone was going to ask that....Beats me, I used to know not anymore. I do know it grows like a bat out of hell. This is the plant in my 180 gal. I have to prune it once a week. I will try to find the name of it Mr. Man.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> The tank is simply appealing. Can't wait to see it when it grows in..


im always wanting to see pics of tanks. gives me more ideas. send them to me for sure. I trying to figure out the proper amount of ferts to use right now. IRON POTASSIUM PHOSPHATE COMPREHENSIVE
[/quote]
I'll send some when I come upon them









When I had my 10g @ 3.6wpg I dosed 3ml iron, 3ml comp every other day. I dosed phosphate, potassium, and nitrate on the other day to keep it maintained @ 2ppm, 20ppm, and 15ppm perspectively


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, How's that Hang on Canister working out for you? I might be looking to upgrade my Mini Deco filter and Azoo filter to that Hang on Canister if it's working good. Let me know! Great job on the 10gallon tank.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Hey, How's that Hang on Canister working out for you? I might be looking to upgrade my Mini Deco filter and Azoo filter to that Hang on Canister if it's working good. Let me know! Great job on the 10gallon tank.


works great for sure. and only 20 bucks. very very ninja like. cant hear it at all.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks. Placed an order already at drsfostersmith.com


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ryan, I think the plant behind the rock is _Rotala rotundafolia_, but lots of people incorrectly label it as _Rotala indica_
Super fast grower, and will make a nice bush if you trim it to 3", then let it go to 5" then trim again.
You should be able to shape it into what you want it to look like after that. It will get super dense. 
Then, after a while, you will have to uproot and start over lol


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pearling today.


----------

